# *sigh* no rodents?



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Today we went to a petstore and we took a look at their rodents section. My mom didnt like the fancy mice, nor the rats, nor the gerbails and I have no clue about hamsters yet ( I have a feeling she wont like them)shes says shes not a fan of them but I would love to have a small furry  in the future

My brother mentioned hedge hogs but I dunno about them ( my friends is very grumpy and doesnt like to be petted or my friend just wont let me pet him)

Shes also said no to guinea pigs and rabbits.

How do I convince my mom or should I sneak one in


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't sneak them in! Just be a child and throw a tantrum :thumbup:

If she won't let you have them, then you'll have to wait. I didn't get any rodents till I moved out at 18 and was living in my own place!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Don't sneak them in! Just be a child and throw a tantrum :thumbup:
> 
> If she won't let you have them, then you'll have to wait. I didn't get any rodents till I moved out at 18 and was living in my own place!


I cant picture being twenty one and throwing a fit lol

I wont be moving out for many years to come, shes says its the tails that bother her on the little guys (hamsters, gerbils, rats, mice) plus I dont want one right now as we are planing on moving in a few short months and I have no where to put a cage either. Can only have so many pets in my room


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Well however old you are, if it is your mums house, she is paying the bills and likely the one cleaning up after it - its her decision !


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Cat Detective said:


> Well however old you are, if it is your mums house, she is paying the bills and likely the one cleaning up after it - its her decision !


I actually clean up after my own pets and pay for everything they need from food, toys, litter and vet bills, clean up what ever mess they make and pay for anything they break to be repaired thank you very much 

I also pay several bills in the house and its not my moms house its OUR house.


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I actually clean up after my own pets and pay for everything they need from food, toys, litter and vet bills, clean up what ever mess they make and pay for anything they break to be repaired thank you very much
> 
> I also pay several bills in the house and its not my moms house its OUR house.


Aah that is different - then maybe pull rank lol - its not like she would be dealing with the little fella lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sneak a syrian hamster in(no Tail).:thumbup: And then say ooooooh where did this come from.. Or say thay your friend was going to turn it out of its home.. Come on now your going to have to pull a few heart strings...lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Drives me mad when people say "oh it's the tails I can't stand" you don't notice them! As a crazed rat owner, I say try and educate your mum and show her how much you know about your chosen pet, and that she doesn't have to see it if she doesn't want to (ie, stay out of your room lol). And show her the cutest pics you can find heh.
Also, if you do get the go-ahead, try a rescue rather than a pet shop :thumbup:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with what others have said 

But in all honesty....get a pair of gerbils! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Sneak a syrian hamster in(no Tail).:thumbup: And then say ooooooh where did this come from.. Or say thay your friend was going to turn it out of its home.. Come on now your going to have to pull a few heart strings...lol


Out of all the rodents I think shell be a bit more open about a syrian then the other. Dont they have stubby little tails?

I think I used up those tricks with Soda, called my mom at work telling her to be prepared for a kitten she was like WHAT? but she was soon cooing over soda.



Argent said:


> Drives me mad when people say "oh it's the tails I can't stand" you don't notice them! As a crazed rat owner, I say try and educate your mum and show her how much you know about your chosen pet, and that she doesn't have to see it if she doesn't want to (ie, stay out of your room lol). And show her the cutest pics you can find heh.
> Also, if you do get the go-ahead, try a rescue rather than a pet shop :thumbup:


I thought she might be more warm to the idea of a gerbil because their tails are covered in fur but nope. My mom nows Ill defiantly research which ever rodent I choose and that I will talk her to death till she caves into the idea, and shell be fine as long as it stays in the cage when shes around.

I was actually thinking on re homing one as I have seen a few ads in the past about hamster, rats, etc needing new homes so was thinking of going down that route.



Marcia said:


> I agree with what others have said
> 
> But in all honesty....get a pair of gerbils! :thumbup:


I like the idea that gerbils are awake during the day and not just at night time. 

My mom did start asking me about my friends hedge hog but I told her I wasnt really keen on them just because of my friends being so grumpy and only meeting it twice.

Is there any small furries im not knowing that my mom may be comfortable with?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

GET SOME RATS, you know you want to I mean how could your mum not love this? Just lie and say the tails fall off when they get to a couple of months old, by that time she will love them so much she doesnt notice the tails.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

It's true - my mum had to meet some to fall in love, and now she couldn't care less about the tails. I have 3 lovely little baby boys that need a home...


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i would get rats and tell your mum you found them in a box in the garden how could she refuse a sweet inocent helpless animal :lol:RATS!RATS!RATS! and you can train rats to do all sorts and they are so clever and cute go for it:thumbup:


----------

